# Pedigree help



## teriod (Jun 12, 2011)

I am new to pedigree and titles, could someone look over this pedigree and explain why va1 ursus von batu appears so many times on my little girls pedigree
6 gen. pedigree for Leyna Vom Canisphere - German Shepherd Dog

Thanks Terry


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You'd have to speak with your breeder regarding his/her reasons for doing this breeding, but Ursus was an incredibly popular and heavily used West German Show Line stud. It's not uncommon to see his name sprinkled throughout a pedigree. What you're seeing isn't anything abnormal or alarming, especially within show lines.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You often see one dog appear repeatedly if you go back a few generations. Ursus seems to be only on the sire's side.
Some studs become very popular. There is one that appears at least 20 times in my dog's pedigree but that is far back enough that many others came in to dilute the bloodline.


----------

